

Koobface Can Infect Linux Systems Too - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2010/11/01/koobface-can-infect-linux-systems-too-but-that-is-an-accident/

======
symkat
Uh huh... so it can infect Linux after you click the applet to "trust" it.

This like saying giving someone a shell script to rm -fr / and having them run
it is infecting the system.

~~~
msbarnett
Well, it was the exact same situation with OS X (you had to explicitly trust
the self-signed applet when asked), and that was apparently still news-worthy,
so this is no different.

